# TivoWebPlus info page broken



## JoeAtari (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi all:

I have an HR10-250 DirecTiVo running 6.3f.

When I open the TivoWebPlus (v2.0.0 (oztivo-071214)) info page I get the following error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_info '' ''
couldn't execute "/ptvupgrade/tivowebplus/bin_mips/get_space": permission denied
while executing
"error $error"
(procedure "get_totalsizes" line 8)
invoked from within
"get_totalsizes"
(procedure "MOD::action_info" line 4)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

The rest of TivoWebPlus seems to work fine.

Just a guess on my part: I have properly patched Tivoapp to enable backdoors; since that alters the format of the TiVo UI info page, could this be the culprit? If so, can someone please provide the manual patch string to disable the backdoors for 6.3f? If the TivoWebPlus info page and backdoors don't play well together, I'd rather have the former than the latter. Of course I may be totally off base here...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## socaljj (Jul 31, 2007)

Looking at the error I see:

couldn't execute "/ptvupgrade/tivowebplus/bin_mips/get_space": permission denied

go to the directory and check if all modules have permission 755.


----------



## JoeAtari (Jun 29, 2002)

> go to the directory and check if all modules have permission 755.go to the directory and check if all modules have permission 755.


That was it socaljj! Permissions were 644; I wonder how that happened...

Many thanks for the assist; Linux newbie sigining off...


----------

